# How long can you take puregon in a cycle



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Ruth

Im now on my 14th day of injecting puregon im on cd16 and have to take it until friday i had a scan today and two follies are 14mm & 15.5mm what size should they be before i get the pregnol injection ?

Love Martine xx


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Martine,

I'm not a nurse but I can tell you that I have just finished an IVF cycle. I ended up stimming for 18 days as my follicles took a while to grow.

My clinic said they should be 16mm at least but I think it might be different everywhere.

I am sure if they are 14 and 15 you will be ok next time you go for your scan.

Best of luck

Kate x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Injections can be given for easily 3 weeks with ovarian stimulation prior to trigger injection. Sounds like you are doing fine with those size follicles and I am sure you will get the pregnyl injections once they reach 17 or 18mm.

Ruth


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for the quick replies Kate & Ruth i can put my mind at ease now    

Love Martine xx


----------

